# Change in Appearance of US Dollar Bills Over the Years



## SeaBreeze (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm still not use to the big changes in the appearance of the US paper money, it all looks like Monopoly money to me, and hard to know what is real or not, it all looks so different.  Was just looking at a hundred dollar bill, and it's so different from the old ones.  http://www.newmoney.gov/uscurrency/100.htm


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2014)

Interesting. Guess theyhave to keep one step ahead of the Counterfeiters.


----------

